# Homeschooling for free



## Daydreamer7102

I'm seriously considering starting homeschooling next year. I have so many questions and doubts, a big one being finances. It's going to have to be done for very, very close to nothing. So I've been searching the internet for free homeschooling cirriculum and there's a lot out there but none of it seems to be everything one would need for a given subject. It all seems to be missing the part I'm supposed to teach. Like the lecture part, I guess.

I do want to stay pretty much on track with what the public schools teach academically, especially at first, incase...

The point of my rambling: Have any of you been able to homeschool for free? If so, please enlighten me as to your sources and methods. 

Thanks. 
Amy


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't know anything about this or if it is available in your state. But it is offered through the public schools and is free. http://www.k12.com/schools-programs/online-public-schools


----------



## offthegrid

How many kids do you have an what are their ages?

There are TONS of free materials on the internet; that coupled with a library card and you should have a lot of choices....free or nearly free.

As your kids get older, it is harder to find the free stuff -- e.g. high school math and science materials are really not available on the internet for free, but with some searching you can find things.

If you tell us more details about your kids we should be able to point you in the right direction!


----------



## Daydreamer7102

Belfrybat said:


> I don't know anything about this or if it is available in your state. But it is offered through the public schools and is free. http://www.k12.com/schools-programs/online-public-schools


Thank you so much! This may be the answer. I've emailed them and will probably call tomorrow. Perfect!


----------



## Daydreamer7102

offthegrid said:


> How many kids do you have an what are their ages?
> 
> There are TONS of free materials on the internet; that coupled with a library card and you should have a lot of choices....free or nearly free.
> 
> As your kids get older, it is harder to find the free stuff -- e.g. high school math and science materials are really not available on the internet for free, but with some searching you can find things.
> 
> If you tell us more details about your kids we should be able to point you in the right direction!


Thanks for your reply. We have a 4 year old and an 8 year old. The 8 year old is in 3rd grade in public school. The 4 year old has not started school yet. Should I ask the librarian what materials they have for homeschoolers? Like would they have text books and things to check out? Thanks!


----------



## offthegrid

You certainly could ask the librarian but I would be surprised if they had any "homeschool" materials...but if they would let you check out books from their library that would be great. In my state that would be *unheard of*. (Schools actually supporting homeschooling parents? No way!)

Here is one suggestion....I will look for more tomorrow:

http://allinonehomeschool.com/

I have heard good things...and you can use any or all of the materials, depending on your schedule, your kids, your needs, etc.

K-12 is a full, comprehensive program...and may be available to you in your state. In NY, I believe you can buy it, but you are still "homeschooling" and have to submit records as such. In some states you can enroll your child in a "virtual public school".

One issue I have with full programs is that they are sort of "school in a box". One of the main reasons I homeschool my kids is so that we DON'T have to keep up with a set curriculum, schedule, and especially "grade level" expectations. If your kids are above grade level - awesome - keep going! If not, though, struggling to get them to grade level in every subject....well, that's no fun either. So....I personally like to assemble my kids' instructional program using different materials for each kid, each subject, etc.


----------



## ErinP

This is an option a friend of mine uses for her 4-14 year olds...
Easy Peasy 

For middle/high schoolers, there are even more options. 
Math, for example, has Khan Academy. My 8th grader/algebra student really enjoys Khan. And, keep hunting. You don't have to sign up for a canned program, or public-school-at-home either.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

One of my favorites: http://oldfashionededucation.com/index.html

Most of it is free online, public domain....but...I'm not sure how it lines up with public schools....I think some of it is more advanced. We use this as a supplement, not our main curriculum. It's fine for a main curriculum....just doesn't fit my kids interests that way. Honestly, as long as your child keeps reading and moving forward in math, they should be able to "drop into grade" later. Most school districts teach things, other then math, in different order....and kids drop into new school districts all the time without an issue.


----------



## Teri

I've heard of so many bad experiences with K12. Please research carefully before signing up.


----------



## Country Wench

Teri said:


> I've heard of so many bad experiences with K12. Please research carefully before signing up.


Recently out here (OK) - some homeschooling groups have moved away from K12, as it might be used to link public school control with homeschooling - allowing for possible governmental "fingers" into homeschooling......


----------



## V-NH

My wife and I are both public school teachers and we have a desire to homeschool our kids. It likely won't happen, but if it did, we would probably just buy older edition textbooks off of amazon.com. Lecturing is designed to deliver information quickly to a large audience. I don't think you'd really need to do a lot of lecturing in a homeschool setting. Work with them to get through the textbooks and make sure they can answer the questions in them. That is not at all what I would do with my students in a classroom, but I think it provides the benefit of being able to quickly move through a lot of basic material and get your kids focused on what really matters: applying that information to real world issues in their own lives.

You can find older edition math, science, English, and history textbooks for a couple of dollars each on amazon, plus a few dollars in shipping. Assuming that you only need one textbook per subject per calendar year, you could probably get everything you need for $25 or less. Often new editions of textbooks literally just have a few new pictures and examples. Think about it, what changed in the study of algebra over a five year period that warranted the release of a new textbook? Also, using a method like this, if you run into any issues or something that you don't remember yourself, you've got a textbook right there to clarify it for you.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

I have one child. I began homeschooling/internet schooling this year, she is in first grade. We use www.connectionsacademy.com/&#8206;. It is a free online public option. They provide all books, materials a laptop and a printer with scanner. 

We really love it. If you want more info, please PM me. Some people don't like it because the parents have to be so hands on (we really ARE the teacher) but thats why I love it.

Its a perfect mix to me!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

We use many things from CK-12. I get teacher editions and such from them. We have really enjoyed using their stuff.


----------



## Veronica

We used Ambleside Online sometimes. Very simple to follow, but don't try to do everything
. We also found Five in a Row very cheaply at a garage sale, and just got the books at the library. I know some homeschoolers use The Well Trained Mind, and just get most of the books at the library as well.


----------



## Sunbee

Even if your local public library doesn't have a curriculum, they may well be able to get it by interlibrary loan, which would let you see if it were worth purchasing. Get connected with a local homeschool group if you have one in your area because they often have curriculum exchanges or a family with all their children older will be willing to pass on used curriculum free or for very little to new homeschoolers.


----------



## offthegrid

Mrs. Thankful said:


> I have one child. I began homeschooling/internet schooling this year, she is in first grade. We use www.connectionsacademy.com/&#8206;. It is a free online public option. They provide all books, materials a laptop and a printer with scanner.
> 
> We really love it. If you want more info, please PM me. Some people don't like it because the parents have to be so hands on (we really ARE the teacher) but thats why I love it.
> 
> Its a perfect mix to me!


This depends on your state. It's not free if your state does not participate. 
http://www.internationalconnectionsacademy.com/private-school/admissions-enrollment/tuition.aspx


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

I did not realize that. Thank you for knowing and posting that information as she was asking for free resources, that tuition certainly is not free. To the OP, please check your state first!



offthegrid said:


> This depends on your state. It's not free if your state does not participate.
> http://www.internationalconnectionsacademy.com/private-school/admissions-enrollment/tuition.aspx


----------



## okiemom

I have a friend who uses K-12 . she really likes it. I still think it is only as good as what the parents put into it (any homeschooling). there are many pluses and minuses. Social contact is one of the minuses. No matter what your child will have to deal with other people in business and he/she will have to get along with others. Homeschooling can make that a challenge. maybe not overwhelming but can be tough. I do think the breadth of knowledge can be more with HS vs. traditional, but only you can know. I do think in this day and age some collage is necessary, so can your HS get a kid into collage?? 

I only say this as my own DH had to have a min. of college ed. to get into some of his career spots. 

PS we both have college degrees. even if I don't seem too.


----------



## ErinP

okiemom, I think you might have a _really_ outdated view of homeschooling. 

They have been able to get into colleges for many years (though 10-20 years ago, it was more of a process), in fact, colleges are now getting to the point where the actively court homeschoolers. 
And even my kids, in an extremely rural area, have numerous socializing opportunities; Scouts, 4H, youth group, JOB, etc. In more populated areas, they have co-op classes, quiz bowl and Lego teams, community choirs and symphonies, homeschool sports teams, and on and on.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

Our rural elementary school doesn't offer sports, but the county offers baseball, soccer, basketball and several general "fitness" programs, open to all kids in the area and usually held at the schools. So in some places you can add those to the socialization options- my kids can be home schooled and still play sports with their school friends (not for free, but it never was anyways).


----------



## funkyjunction

I homeschool through a local charter school. It's really nice because they have field trips set up through the school. I can choose any curriculum I want to use. The school uses a portion of the student funding they receive to set up a "flex fund" account. I get $800 per student (elementary) per academic year to spend on: curriculum, school supplies, field trips and extra curricular activities. If I choose to develop my curriculum myself for certain subjects, ut savesme flex funds in that area and I can spend them in a different area, like field trips for hands on activites or to enroll my child in a sport they like. I am able to use religious curricula as long as I don't buy it with the flex funds...I have to use my own money for any non-secular teaching materials.
We have an Education Specialis that meets with us once per month and helps us to make sure our learning keeps up with the ever changing standards. She also collects work samples for my child's portfolio once per semester.
The school has workshops for both child and parent, school clubs and things like Science Fair, Spelling Bee, Talent Expo, and also enrichment classes. All of those extras are optional to the families that wish to participate. 
I really love homeschooling through this school, I feel like it's the best of both worlds. We get the input of people who are experts on meeting the standards my child needs, but at the same time I get to teach my child our standards and beliefs and I get to have so much fun teaching and learning with my child!
We have a large family and we are active at church and get out often, so I am really not worried about socialization.


----------



## funkyjunction

Please excuse my typos, I'm on my phone and typing is difficult.


----------

